# Do crickets molt?



## white_feather (Jan 16, 2009)

I have some feeder crickets in a tank and I just looked at them. One is all white. I found the skin that it shed ad was wondering what was up with that?


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 16, 2009)

white_feather said:


> I have some feeder crickets in a tank and I just looked at them. One is all white. I found the skin that it shed ad was wondering what was up with that?


Crickets do molt. That's what you saw. They will stop molting once they get their adult wings.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2009)

All arachnids and insects molt.  Crustaceans too.


----------



## calum (Jan 16, 2009)

yes they moult lol. Mmmmm, freshly moulted, lovely soft cricket. 

what could A T want more?


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2009)

calum said:


> yes they moult lol. Mmmmm, freshly moulted, lovely soft cricket.
> 
> what could A T want more?



A beer.


----------



## calum (Jan 16, 2009)

last time I tried that, the T ran away and I ended up with 3 eggsacks. no one knows the father.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2009)

calum said:


> last time I tried that, the T ran away and I ended up with 3 eggsacks.



ROFL!

Sounds like you found the right way to get 'em to drop!


----------



## Endagr8 (Jan 16, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> All arachnids and insects molt.  Crustaceans too.


I wouldn't  consider the metamorphosis of a butterfly or a beetle molting.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 16, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> I wouldn't  consider the metamorphosis of a butterfly or a beetle molting.


Mealworms molt during their nymph stages.  Mealworms are beetle larvae.

Caterpillars molt throughout their nymph stages as well.  They do not molt once they mature; insects mature, breed, then die.


----------



## El Viejo (Jan 16, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Mealworms molt during their nymph stages.  Mealworms are beetle larvae.
> 
> Caterpillars molt throughout their nymph stages as well.  They do not molt once they mature; insects mature, breed, then die.


Once an insect grows its wings it will no longer molt.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2009)

El Viejo said:


> Once an insect grows its wings it will no longer molt.


Correct.


----------



## the nature boy (Jan 17, 2009)

Hats off to you, man.  I always learn something when I read your posts (no sarcasm).

--the nature boy


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 17, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> Hats off to you, man.  I always learn something when I read your posts (no sarcasm).
> 
> --the nature boy



Who, me?


----------



## LeilaNami (Jan 18, 2009)

I work in a PetSmart and we had a white cricket in the feeder bin.  I knew it had just molted and it was no big deal but my coworkers who were...um...new at this, proceeded to name it and told me I couldn't sell it.  I couldn't quite get it through their heads that it wouldn't be white for long


----------



## gbbgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought they were albino crix when I first saw a white one.  But, after 2 years of being the cricket b at preuss pets, I've learned differently.   They molt.  It's cool to watch, and beardies and t's love the soft, white crix.


----------



## Sooner (Jan 18, 2009)

On the crustacean side note, this is where you get the soft shelled crabs..

Mmm, post molt crabs...


----------



## gbbgirl (Jan 18, 2009)

Sooner said:


> Mmm, post molt crabs...


ewww... post anything crabs


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Jan 18, 2009)

When i got my first scorp never read up anything on them and i just left it in the tank and months later when i cleaned the tank this GROSS white thing was in there ...  yuck thoes things are annoying, cute when worms, but yuck.


----------

